# Upper endoscopy



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I am going for an upper endoscopy. The GI doctor wants to schedulce an upper endoscopy. I have never had that test before and don't know what to expect. What should I expect from this test? Anything I need to be prepare for? Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

No prep, nothing to eat or drink after midnight before the test. You will probably be sedated, you have to bite on this donut type thing (so you dont bite down and hurt your teeth during the test). Cant tell you more cause I really dont have a memory of it, I had 2 of them. Much, much easier than colonoscopy. Afterwards you might have a sore throat from the tube. Dr can tell you what he saw right away,where I had mine(Boston)they gave me a print out in color of the whole thing. After you need someone to drive you home and you need to be careful, not drive or cook for 24 hrs after till the med is out of your system. Take it from CHICKEN LITTLE the great, its not bad at all. Hope this helps


----------



## lunamarshall (Apr 6, 2004)

My endoscopy went smooth but before it happened I told them to make sure I was out of it cause I didn't want to know what was happening. After the IV was ran I was out of it in 30 seconds. Then I remember a dream like moment where I couldn't see anything but I remember the feeling of struggling cause something was in my throat. Then I woke up to the sound of my husband's voice. The dr. didn't tell me anything except he didn't find anything and to schedule a gall bladder exam. And when I said " I remember struggling" he said, yes you did struggle. So make sure you have someone with you to ask questions because you will be totally out of it and not able to be of sound mind. I was disappointed because my doctor did not explain the struggling or the reason I needed the gall bladder sonogram. I was upset afterwards because I didn't feel like I was respected as a patient. I just didn't want to be aware during the procedure. I still wanted to know what was wrong or not wrong with me... Good luck. Overall it was a fine experience because the struggling part seemed like a dream and I don't remember any pain whatsoever. I just didn't like the drs. personal touch.


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

My friend had it done and she said that you struggle (or freak out) because they numb your throat and you can't swallow and feel as if you are dying. Well, that was her experience anyway. I refused to have the test done. I am a big scaredy cat.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had general anethesia cause I get a bad reaction to the sedation most places use, so I was TOTALLY out of it.


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

I have had 2 endoscopies. The first one I was 12 years old, didn't feel or remember a thing. The second one they didn't give me enough drugs and I woke up in the middle of it. They quickly gave me more drugs, and my throat was sore the next few days, but it all went okay. Honestly it is a very easy test and relax. No prep work and you are in and out. Know your body and if it usually takes your body a stronger dose of medicine tell the doctor that so they will drug you up more. They are usually sympathetic when you communicate to them about it.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone gave another member the advice to cut down on what you eat a couple of days prior to the prep, as then there is less to flush out so less discomfort. Your stomach will also shrink a little so you won't feel so hungry during the prep.I would check what fluids you can have (I was allowed barley sugars, clear chicken soup broth, green jelly, powerade, pear juice, and a number of other things that have slipped my mind for the moment) and get a bit of everything - variety is the spice of life ! As otherwise by the end of it you'll never want to drink another glass of water again !I found the best thing was not to think about it much and just "get on with it" - the more you think about the details the more likely you will be to work yourself up into a panic.It's a breeze







and only one night out of your life for the relief of an accurate diagnosis, and the start of your road to treating your symptoms.Best wishes


----------

